# 2nd Aquascape



## Shane1094 (14 Feb 2021)

Hi, new to this forum 😊.Second attempt at a scape. Around 10 months old, Made lots of changes along the way I'm sure as we all do.
EA Aquascaper 900 - Twinstar 900E
Low tech setup/easy plants. Tropica tabs in innert sand.
 No co2 input this time round. 
Truth be told.. water changes.about every 2 weeks 😅.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Libba (14 Feb 2021)

Stunning


----------



## Shane1094 (14 Feb 2021)

Thank you !


----------



## Jimmy (14 Feb 2021)

Looks great, what fish/ inverts do you have?


----------



## Shane1094 (14 Feb 2021)

Thank you!
Green neons
Ember tetra
Kerri blue emperor tetra 
Amano shrip
Cherry shrimp
Nerite snails 
MTS snails 
Peppered Corys
1 Mustard spot pleco


----------



## Paul27 (14 Feb 2021)

Very nice. What type of rock is that?


----------



## Shane1094 (14 Feb 2021)

Thanks! It's called Black Mountain Rock. I got it from a garden centre 😅 Those two large ones on the left were 2 for £9 😄. It's fish friendly. Much cheaper. 
Proper aquascaping rocks like dragon stone/seiryu stone can be pricy given they're £'s per kg.


----------



## Paul Kettless (15 Feb 2021)

Another fine example of a low tech tank.


----------



## Shane1094 (16 Feb 2021)

Hey small world you're from lowestoft, I'm from Gorleston originally 😄


----------



## Wolf6 (16 Feb 2021)

I like the plant choice, has a nice pond/stream vibe to it this way.


----------



## Paul Willi (16 Feb 2021)

Hi Shane
tanks looking good
been looking at blue emperor tetras for my tank, how are they with the shrimp?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Cherries (16 Feb 2021)

Paul Willi said:


> Hi Shane
> tanks looking good
> been looking at blue emperor tetras for my tank, how are they with the shrimp?
> Cheers
> Paul


I don’t think they would feast on adult shrimp but if they will find any shrimplets, expect them to be eaten.


----------



## Cherries (16 Feb 2021)

Hi, very nice tank indeed 😊
I have some vallisneria in my 20 litre tank, but it grows and grows and can’t grow that tall like yours. It’s a dirted tank, Walstad method. My crypt is already perking up but not my vallis.


----------



## Shane1094 (16 Feb 2021)

Thanks Paul. Yeah they don't actively hunt the shrimp. They'll give chase if a shrimp decides to dart like the flash 😄. But the cherry's breed fine anyway


----------



## Welearn (16 Feb 2021)

Stunning set up👍Stunning feature👍


----------



## Shane1094 (16 Feb 2021)

Thanks cherries, yeah to be honest it was added at a later date. The background was empty originally. I'm surprised with the growth/runners
As I've only used Tropica capsules.


----------



## chrisjohnson (12 Mar 2021)

Nice tank. What’s the name of the plant immediately to the right of the big rock?


----------



## Shane1094 (12 Mar 2021)

chrisjohnson said:


> Nice tank. What’s the name of the plant immediately to the right of the big rock?


If you mean the one poking out it's Anubias Hastifolia


----------

